
AMD Ryzen 3000 specs and prices - ccoggins
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-specs-prices-leaked-upto-16-cores-5-1ghz-on-am4/
======
tapirl
Exciting news. Looking forward to the new CPUs. May get a 3300G or 3850X.

The new CPU list:

AMD Ryzen CPU Cores/Threads Base Clock Boost Clock TDP Price Debut

Ryzen 3 3300 6/12 3.2GHz 4.0GHz 50W $99 CES

Ryzen 3 3300X 6/12 3.5GHz 4.3GHz 65W $129 CES

Ryzen 3 3300G 6/12 3.0GHz 3.8GHz 65W $129 Q3 2019

Ryzen 5 3600 8/16 3.6GHz 4.4GHz 65W $178 CES

Ryzen 5 3600X 8/16 4.0GHz 4.8GHz 95W $229 CES

Ryzen 5 3600G 8/16 3.2GHz 4.0GHz 95W $199 Q3 2019

Ryzen 7 3700 12/24 3.8GHz 4.6GHz 95W $299 CES

Ryzen 7 3700X 12/24 4.2GHz 5.0GHz 105W $329 CES

Ryzen 9 3800X 16/32 3.9GHz 4.7GHz 125W $449 CES

Ryzen 9 3850X 16/32 4.3GHz 5.1GHz 135W $499 May 2019

